# Field and Streams 21 Greatest Hunting Dogs



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a good list for anyone looking to get a hunting dog.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/features/gun-dogs/?f7v0Z2szU7a3kbY6.01

1- English Setter
2- Brittany
3- Treeing Walker Coonhound
4- German Shorthair Pointer
5- Beagle
6- American Foxhound
7- German Wirehaired Pointer
8- Boykin Spaniel
9- Irish Setter
10-Golden Retriever
11- English Pointer 
12- American Pit Bull
13-Bluetick Coonhound
14- English Springer Spaniel
15- Mountain Cur
16- Chesapeake Bay Retriever 
17- Redbone Hound
18- Labrador Retriever
19- Jack Russell Terrier
20- Plott Hound
21- ****er Spaniel


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah...obvious choice...#12 - American Pit Bull ;-)


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

#20 is #1 in my heart


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

gdog said:


> Oh yeah...obvious choice...#12 - American Pit Bull ;-)


Only if there were bucket biologists that dumped a bunch of feral swine in the 801.

:mrgreen:-O,-;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Jmgardner said:


> #20 is #1 in my heart


I have only heard great things about plotts.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Raised them all my life. Incredible big game dogs


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually saw a guy hunting pheasants this weekend with a pit bull. I was confused, but he limited out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goonsquad said:


> I actually saw a guy hunting pheasants this weekend with a pit bull. I was confused, but he limited out.


Of course he limited out, his dog ate the other dogs around so there was no competition. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goonsquad said:


> I actually saw a guy hunting pheasants this weekend with a pit bull. I was confused, but he limited out.


It was Clark and his dog Pitt.....


----------

